# Racing Pigeon Magazines from China and/or Taiwan



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'm doing a little research for a friend and would like to get my hands on the "Racing Pigeon Digests" from other countries, especially China and Taiwan.

Does anyone know the names and/or websites for any of these publications? Better yet, does anyone have any copies they'd be willing to part with? They need to be specific to racing.

Thanks,
David


----------



## pandong (Sep 13, 2012)

How about this one from Philippines? Highest club in the Philippines

PHA - PHILIPPINE HOMING PIGEON ASSOCIATION



























it weigh around a kilo and cost $27 a piece shipment fees not yet included

if you buy 10 pieces it cost half the price, but shipment fees not yet included


----------



## mickey mouse (Oct 13, 2007)

hi david,

i have 5 or 6 from taiwan that i was published in, but not for loan or sale.
going out now,but can try to send you editor info later


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

mickey mouse said:


> hi david,
> 
> i have 5 or 6 from taiwan that i was published in, but not for loan or sale.
> going out now,but can try to send you editor info later


Thanks. Just a name of the magazine or a link to their website would be helpful. I just don't even know where to start. I don't need actual copies of the magazine (unless someone really doesn't want them).

Thanks, David


----------



## mickey mouse (Oct 13, 2007)

David , The Name Of Mag Is ::: Performance Pigeon Worldwide. ::::


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Taiwan Magazine*

To my knowledge at present their are only 2 magazines in Taiwan. At one time their were 4.

Newest is http://www.1-pigeon.com.tw it started out each month , but now it is every 2 months. "1-PIGEON"

The other is " INTERNATIONAL RACING PIGEON" 
E-MAIL [email protected]
It is published each month

You can have them sent to you. Cost is high and it must be sent air mail or it will take about 30 days by boat.
If you have not seen them they are like telephone book's , not like our magazines here in USA.
Plenty of pictures - but not in ENGLISH.


----------

